# Excitement in the Near Future!!



## agemechanic03 (Sep 20, 2007)

Ooook, well I went to class this morning, and as usual, I sit and BS with my instructor while we are stretching before the class starts. He all of sudden said, "You know Ho Sik Pak?" I said, "Yes, I've heard of him and heard nothing but good about him." He then goes on and said, "Yeah, he called me last night and said that he might be stopping by our school in December!" HOW AWESOME IS THAT!!! I never thought during my stay here in Korea, that I would get to meet a KJN of TSD! Now it's not completely official, it's only if everything works out, Hopefully it does. My instructor then went on to tell me that GM offered him a job to come train in the states, but he maid the excuse, "I'm too old" and so forth. 
Ok now, I'm off to bed. It's almost 2pm here and I got off work at 7am this morning and have yet to go to bed b/c of class this morning. Have an awesome weekend!!!!

Tang Soo!!
 Chris


----------



## Chizikunbo (Sep 21, 2007)

That sounds great!


----------



## Master Ken (Sep 21, 2007)

Excellent... wish I had an oppotunity to work and train in Korea...


----------



## JT_the_Ninja (Sep 21, 2007)

Wow, cool. Be sure to relate to us any wisdom KJN Ho Sik Pak imparts to you


----------



## agemechanic03 (Sep 21, 2007)

JT_the_Ninja said:


> Wow, cool. Be sure to relate to us any wisdom KJN Ho Sik Pak imparts to you


 
Will Do!!! Like I said, I just hope he can make it out. I was looking at his website b/c my instructor wants me to look into his books for our base library and I seen that he always brings his students, that can make it, out to Korea every year around November. So we'll see....


----------



## Lynne (Sep 21, 2007)

Fantastic!  I can't wait to hear all about your learning experience.


----------



## Master Jay S. Penfil (Sep 26, 2007)

In 1989 I was living and teaching in Arizona. I took 15 of my Arizona students (and was joined by Master Gary Warne and at least 15 of his student from Michigan) to the U.S. Tang Soo Do National Championships in Anaheim, California. It was my second time participating in this tournament. 

My first time was in 1985 and after the tournament G.M. Pak invited me to visit his dojang on Tapanga Blvd. in Canoga Park during my stay in California. I went, and he was a great and gracious host. 

In 1989, at the end of the tournament G.M. Pak asked me what plans my students and I had for the evening. We had none. He suggested that we join him for dinner in Korea Town. We joined him, all 30+ of us. 

He took us to an awesome restaurant where the table we were seated at was large enough for us all at one time. He suggested that we let him order for everyone and we agreed. Everything was awesome, and when it was time to leave, we requested the bill. The waitress said; Mr. Pak already paid the bill and that we were all set.

This was among my most memorable time in my martial history, as this gentleman did not owe us anything and didnt expect anything in return. It was simply his way of extending himself to fellow TSD practitioners visiting his home city.

I have only had a couple of conversations with him throughout the years, but they have always been good.

With all of the splits that have occurred in the TSD community we have all seen egos flair and arguments regarding seniority and who know what, and or more than others. G.M. Pak and I spoke about the possibility of me teaching seminars at his member schools. He told me that I would be welcome to teach at any of his schools if the school owners were interested. He had no concerns or issues of any kind. He gave me his blessings to do what ever I wanted. 

Most G.M.s are not that trusting or open to outsiders becoming involved with their member schools. This shows a great deal of maturity on his part with regard to working with others in the hope of developing the brotherhood of TSD to a higher level. He likewise, did not attempt to recruit me to join his association. This showed his respect for me and for the relationship between me and my instructor.

I have not had any further involvement with him yet, but I am sure that if you have an opportunity to meet and train with him, you will have a positive experience and find him to be a good man.

If you do meet with him, please pass along me regards to him.


----------



## Kennedy_Shogen_Ryu (Sep 26, 2007)

Jealousy is the second thought that comes to my mind.  The first thought is hope you do get to train with him, and I agree with what has already been said please feel free to share and and all information passed on to you!​


----------



## agemechanic03 (Sep 26, 2007)

Master Penfil, 
 That is great to here, that really makes it that much more exciting to meet him. My instructor has also said nothing but good about him also. I will also let him know you said HI, that's if everything works out, hopefully it does.

Chris


----------



## Master Jay S. Penfil (Sep 26, 2007)

Thank you Chris...


----------

